# Instalacja Gentoo - krok po kroku

## maxim.251

Pomyślałem że może łatwiej mi będzie jak pokażę wam mój zbiór komend na instalowanie systemu. Nie jest idealny, ale sposób instalacji zaciągnąłem z kilku źródeł z głównej strony Gentoo handbook.

 Miło by było gdy by ktoś poprawił co nie co lub dodał, bo myślę że nie jednej początkującej osobie by się przydało.

Wykorzystawszy do tego wicd aby łączyć się z siecią bezprzewodową, ale wtedy trzeba usunąć z poziomu uruchomieniowego dhcp i net.wlan i net.eth.

Dodam że poniższy spis został wykonany na próbach i błędach, w trakcie instalacji systemu.

Fajnie było by jak by ktoś z guru dla testów wykonał instalację według opisu i w razie potrzeby napisał co należy zmienić.

I w związku z Wicd, nie jestem pewny czy nie lepiej użyć NetworkManagera, czy przypadkiem nie jest prostszy w konfiguracji. Ale jedno wiem  że zawiera mniej pakietów do instalacji.

```
sudo su
```

```
passwd
```

	1

	1

```
passwd gentoo
```

	1

	1

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

	p

	n

	d

	t

```
mke2fs /dev/sda1
```

```
mke2fs -j /dev/sda3
```

```
mkswap /dev/sda2
```

```
swapon /dev/sda2
```

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

```
mkdir /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

```
links www.gentoo.org
```

	stage3*tar.gz2

	portage*tar.gz2 (nie trzeba ściągać portage, bo wpisując komendę emerge --sync instaluje nam się świerzutki portage)

```
ls
```

```
tar -xvjpf stage3*
```

# tar -xvjf portage* -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```
cd /
```

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

```
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc
```

 (to nie działa jeśli instaluje się z systemy zainstalowanego na dysku)

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

```
env-update
```

```
source /etc/profile
```

wystarczy komenda " emerge --sync" i mamy świrzy portage. "

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /etc/localtime
```

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

```
nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf
```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically 

		# built this stage. 

		# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more 

		# detailed example. 

		CFLAGS="-march=native -O2" 

		CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

		# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly. 

		# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing. 

		CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

                #w razie potrzeby 

		#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd64" 

		MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

		AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

                LINGUAS="pl"

                LANGUAGE="48"

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

	gentoo-sources3.5

```
eselect kernel list 
```

[1]   linux-3.3.8-gentoo *

	[2]   linux-3.5.2-gentoo

```
eselect kernel set 2
```

```
emerge -av hwinfo
```

```
emerge -av pciutils
```

A te komendy wpisujemy na terminalu z systemu live

```
lspci -k 
```

```
lsmod
```

```
lsusb
```

```
lspci -v 
```

Wracamy na terminal chroot

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
emerge -av genkernel
```

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

#(Opcjionalnie recznie)

       cd /usr/src/linux

       make menuconfig

       time make -j2

       make modules_install

       cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

```
cd /etc
```

```
nano -w fstab
```

# /etc/fstab: static file system infomation. 

	# 

	# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

	# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

	# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

	# switch between notail / tail freely. 

	# 

	# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1. 

	# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1. 

	# 

	# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information. 

	# 

 	# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$ 

	# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts. 

	/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2 

	/dev/sda3               /                  ext3            noatime              0 1 

	/dev/sda2               none           swap          sw                       0 0 

```
passwd
```

	1

	1

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname
```

	HOSTNAME="maxim"

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock
```

	CLOCK="local"

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

	keymap="pl" 

```
nano -w /etc/localtime
```

	TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

#nano -w /etc/locale.gen

#	pl_PL ISO-8859-2

#	pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

        #Albo

```
echo "en_US ISO-8859-1" > /etc/locale.gen
```

```
echo "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.gen
```

```
echo "pl_PL ISO-8859-2" >> /etc/locale.gen
```

```
echo "pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.gen
```

         # Teraz musimy dopisać właściwe ustawienia do samego systemu, w tym celu: (ja tego nie robiłem)

```
echo "LC_ALL=pl_PL" >> /etc/env.d/99local
```

```
echo "LANG=pl_PL" >> /etc/env.d/99local
```

```
locale-gen   
```

```
emerge -av syslog-ng
```

```
rc-update add syslog-ng default
```

```
emerge -av mlocate
```

 (tego też nie instalowałem a system działa)

```
emerge -av ufed
```

```
emerge -av dhcpcd
```

# dla karty wifi z moich doświadczeń nie dodawałem do poziomu uruchomieniowego.

```
emerge -av links
```

```
emerge -av udev
```

```
emerge -pv wicd
```

      #opcjionalnie, można też Networkmanager

```
emerge -av ufed
```

               #program wspomagający ustawienie flag, uruchamia się komendą "ufed"

```
nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf
```

	(nano -w /etc/make.conf)

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically 

	# built this stage. 

	# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more 

	# detailed example. 

	CFLAGS="-march=native -O2" 

	CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

	# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly. 

	# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing. 

	CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

	ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd64" 

	MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

	AUTOCLEAN="yes"

	USE=”-X -gtk -libnotify -nls -pm-utils -qt4”

	VIDEO_CARDS=”noveau”

         LINGUAS="pl"

         LANGUAGE="48"

	******w nowej konsoli na systemie live******

```
su
```

	hasło

#nano -w /etc/rc.conf

#	rc_hotplug=”!net.eth0       !net.wlan0”

#echo 'rc_hotplug=”!net.eth0 !net.wlan0”' >> /etc/rc.conf

```
rc-update add net.lo default
```

          Iwconfig jeśli pokazuje że sterownik karty jest załadowany ale nie wyszukuje połączeń, i system zwraca nam że karta nie wspiera wyszukiwanie, prawdopodobnie potrzeba zainstalować "Linux-firmware" który może być potrzebny sterownikowi obsługującemu kartę wifi.

```
rc-update add wicd default
```

# dobrze jest sprawdzić czy mamy dbus w poziomie rc-update	

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

```
 emerge grub
```

 #(opcjionalnie) jeśli na płycie live jest grub2 to nie trzeba instalować grub, bo można wykorzystać ten co znajduje się na płycie

```
 grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

              #Jeśli na płycie znajduje się Grub2, to on automatycznie wykrywa wszystkie dyski i zainstalowane systemy. Instalacja znajduje się tutaj http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html

#  grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

#	nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

#		grub

#			root (hd0,0)

#			setup (hd0)

#			quit

```
cd
```

```
useradd maxim -m -G users,wheel,audio,portage,cdrom,usb -s /bin/bash
```

```
passwd maxim
```

```
umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo
```

 # w moim przypadku nadal pracowałem jako chrooot i instalowałem do samego końca.

reboot

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

```
nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf
```

	# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically 

	# built this stage. 

	# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more 

	# detailed example. 

	CFLAGS="-march=native -O2" 

	CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

	# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly. 

	# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing. 

	CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

	ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd64" 

	MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

	AUTOCLEAN="yes"

	USE=”X gtk -libnotify -nls -pm-utils -qt4 gnome -python jack equalizer -spell”

	VIDEO_CARDS=”noveau”

	INPUT_DRIVERS=”mouse evdev keyboard synaptics”

         LINGUAS="pl"

         LANGUAGE="48"

```
emerge -vpuD --newuse world
```

```
time emerge -vuD --newuse world
```

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

```
emerge -av twm
```

```
emerge -av xclock
```

```
emerge -av xterm
```

```
emerge -av gnome-light
```

```
emerge -av xdm
```

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

```
emerge -av gdm 
```

```
echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
```

 nano -w /etc/conf.d/xdm

	DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

przykładowe pakiety jakie ja doinstalowałem	[/code]

```
emerge -av porthole 
```

(~x86)

```
emerge -av gnome-alsamixer
```

```
emerge -av gnome-applets
```

```
emerge -av gnome-power-manager
```

```
emerge -av gnome-system-monitor
```

```
emerge -av gnome-raw-thumbnailer
```

```
emerge -av gnome-backgrounds
```

```
emerge -av gnome-extras
```

```
emerge -av gnome-icon-theme-extras
```

```
emerge -av gnome-colors-themes
```

```
emerge -av gnome-thumbnailers
```

```
emerge -av libreoffice
```

```
emerge -av ffmpeg 
```

```
emerge -av ffmpegthumbnailer
```

```
emerge -av ffmpegthumbs
```

Last edited by maxim.251 on Fri Apr 26, 2013 6:56 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Bialy

Jedno zasadnicze pytanie:

Po co dublować coś, co jest w handbook'u  :Question: 

----------

## maxim.251

No właśnie, chodzi o to by coś tam pozmieniać. Bo ta metoda teraz do końca mi nie odpowiada i wciąż mam problemy ze szczegółami, a chciał bym ten spis jakoś uaktualnić i uprościć. Również dopisać sposób konfiguracji wifi, bo na pewno większość osób wolała by budować system bez podłączania kabla.

 Kiedyś postawiłem co najmniej 3 systemy na laptopach męcząc się wyłącznie połączeniem z Wifi, z tego względu że nie miałem możliwości się podłączyć pod kabel. I stąd wzioł się pomysł na małe zmiany.

 Handbook jest rozbudowany, i nie potrzebuje wszystkiego co tam jest.

 Mi chodzi o postawienie działającego bazowego systemu z działającym wifi, tak by później móc normalnie się do niego zalogować.

 I aby to było prostsze.

 Nie cierpię plików konfiguracyjnych i ciągłego wisywania do nich ustawień, a stwierdziłem że przecież róznie dobrze mógł bym część plików konfiguracyjnych po prostu skopiować z płyty. 

 Również zastanawiam się nad skopiowaniem kernela z płyty, tak by nie bawić się w kompilacje. Bo to jest czasochłonne i nad kernelem trzeba się naprawdę przyłożyć.

 Szukałem już sposobów szybkiej instalacji ale postępując jak w opisie miałem problem bo ciągle coś było nie tak, i marnowałem czas na szukanie przyczyny błędu. A przecież ten czas mogłem wykorzystać na kompilacje pakietów...

 Jak na razie pracuję nad opisem i zmieniam rzeczy które są nie potrzebne, lub które przysparzając problemów.

 Mam nadzieję że nikt nie będzie zły że wstawiłem tu posta. Bo chcę działać w dobrej wierze.

 No i miło było by gdy by chętni chcieli się dołączyć i zmienić to co im też nie jest na rękę przy instalacji z handbooka, lub zaproponować inny sposób który ułatwia życie.

 Po paru godzinach męczenia się udało mi się prawie podmienić kernela z innej dystrybucji. System ładnie startuje, ale powstaje problem jeśli chcę reinstalować dbus, bo on widzi jedynie ten oryginalnie zainstalowany kernel.

----------

## Pryka

Skoro nie lubisz plików konfiguracyjnych, chcesz kopiować gotowego kernela, wszystko ma działać out of the box itp. itd... to ja się pytam, na cholerę instalujesz Gentoo? Dystrybucję która ma w ogóle inne założenia.

----------

## dylon

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Handbook jest rozbudowany, i nie potrzebuje wszystkiego co tam jest.
> 
> 

 

A teraz popatrz jeszcze raz na Twoją instrukcję i na handbook. Czy myślisz, że bezmyślne wklejanie komend jest ok? W handbook-u każdy krok jest wyjaśniony, co wg mnie jest korzystne dla ludzie mniej zaznajomionych z linuksem, a mających ochotę na douczenie.

Jak ktoś nie chce czytać tylko bezmyślnie naciskać "dalej" (lub wklejać nieznane polecenia) to wybiera coś np. ubuntupodobnego  :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

żęchoo jest wymagającym systemem ale warto się pomęczyć i poczytać

ja sam mam szczątkową wiedzę ale jakimś cudem dałem rade i działam, już od ponad roku system stoi i śmiga

tak więc warto    :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Pomyślałem że może łatwiej mi będzie jak pokażę wam mój zbiór komend na instalowanie systemu. Nie jest idealny, ale sposób instalacji zaciągnąłem z kilku źródeł z głównej strony Gentoo handbook.
> 
>  Miło by było gdy by ktoś poprawił co nie co lub dodał, bo myślę że nie jednej początkującej osobie by się przydało.
> 
> Wykorzystawszy do tego wicd aby łączyć się z siecią bezprzewodową, i w tym wypadku należy skopiować ustawienia z płyty jakie zostały zapisane pod czas połączenia. Wtedy nie trzeba się bawić komendami.
> ...

 

najwygodniejsza metoda instalacji gentoo:

1. zainstalowac dowolne distro (A) w ktorym "wszystko" (wifi czy co tam chcesz) dziala

1a. spartycjonowac dysk tak zeby pozniej mozna bylo wywalic (A) i powiekszyc partycje gentoo

2. zainstalowac gentoo w chroocie 

3. ustawic gentoo w grubie czy co tam sie ma

4. ????

5. profit

----------

## maxim.251

Crenshaw

No dokładnie tak teraz zrobiłem. Zainstalowałem Gentoo z pod poziomu Bodhi, innego systemu który oparty jest na dystrybucji Ubuntu.

Tak, to prawda, wy wszyscy macie racje. Ale gdy poznaje Gentoo wciąż wszystkiego nie wiem, w trakcie testów i nieudanych prób uczyłem się.

 W Handbook i nigdzie indziej nie jest napisane że gdy instaluje się wicd trzeba usunąć z poziomu uruchomieniowego dhcpcd.

 A z połączeniem się z internetem przez wifi, przez długi czas miałem problem. Bo nie chciał się łączyć, a czasami nawet wyszukiwanie sieci nie działało mimo że miałem wszystkie potrzebne sterowniki do karty.

Instalując Gentoo na laptopie strasznie bardzo potrzebowałem dostęp do internetu przy udziale wifi. I właśnie z wifi miałem najwięcej problemów, bo nic nie mogłem zdziałać, gdy później  przełączałem się na system podstawowy.

 To między innymi też starałem się rozwiązać. pisząc zestaw komend instalacji Gentoo.

 Dziś poprawiłem spis komend u góry, i wymazałem wpis "rc-update add dhcpcd default"

bo jest całkowicie nie potrzebny jeśli włączamy wicd do poziomu uruchomieniowego "default"

 A uwierzcie mi, długo ten problem mnie męczył i nie umiałem z nim sobie poradzić, a czytając inne fora nie znalazłem całkowitego rozwiązania problemu.

 Również usunąłem wpisy "rc-update add net.wlan0 i rc-update add net.eth0" Bo praktycznie jeśli od samego początku mamy zamiar kożystać z wifi, to te wpisy nie są potrzebne.

 Po za tym dopiero niedawno doczytałem w manualu wicd że aby mieć dostęp do łatwego konfigurowania sieci, należy kompilować go ze flagą "ncurses" a później będąc na tym systemie wpisać "wicd-curses" i mam ala graficzny konfigurator z poziomu shela.

 No i zastanawiałem się nad jądrem. Wiem doskonale że bez sensu jest kompilować wszystko dla swojego kompa, ale są tam rzeczy które ja nie jestem w stanie znaleźć. Chodzi mi o wiedzę jakie jeszcze opcje załączyć oprócz samych sterowników.

 Jądro jest tak rozbudowane że nie jestem w stanie zapoznać się ze wszystkimi opcjami w krótkim czasie.

 I wiem że sam sterownik nie wystarcza, ale są jeszcze tam usługi lub jak to się tam nazywa... sterowniki wspomagające, które warto też dołączyć. 

 Gdy kompilowałem jądro używając configu kopiując go z innego systemu (ubuntu) okazało się że znalazło więcej sterowników niż jak miał bym sam je szukać.

 Oczywiście czas kompilacji takiego jądra jest nie miłosierny, no ale właśnie dla tego szukałem jakiegoś innego sposobu.

 Po za tym jak sam sobie szukałem sterowników to niektórych nie było, takich z płyty głównej. Nie rozumiałem dla czego ich w kernelu nie było. Niedawno odkryłem że właśnie przez te dodatkowe opcje jakie trzeba włączać w kernelu pojawiają się dodatkowe sterowniki.

 I gdy ruszyłem system i sprawdziłem komendą lspci -k okazało się że wszystkie moje urządzenia na płycie głównej posiadają potrzebne sterowniki.

 Przy wyborze sterowników samemu, niby wszystkie sterowniki włączyłem, ale po uruchomieniu systemu, nie wszystkie sterowniki były załadowane. Szczególnie to dotykał problem płyty głównej. I w niektórych przypadkach wyjść usb.

 Co do samego opisu komend, dla mnie taki spis bardzo ułatwia życie. Najważniejsze dla mnie jest by zainstalować naprawdę podstawowy działający system, a później doinstalować sobie i konfigurować sobie co zechcę.

----------

## sebas86

Nie ma informacji, że trzeba usunąć dhcpcd z poziomu uruchomieniowego bo nie ma też wskazówek aby go tam dodawać. Wskazówka o usunięciu np. net.lo, net.eth0 lub innych, które dodasz jest (a przynajmniej byłą kiedy ostatni raz używałem podręcznika). W skrócie nie możesz mieć pretensji o to, że podręcznik nie zawiera wszystkich informacji, tak się nie da - jeśli grzebiesz coś sam, w diametralnie inny sposób niż jest to opisane w podręczniku musisz się liczyć z tym, że nic na ten temat nie znajdziesz.

Co do kart WiFi to temat rzeka. Jest kilka różnych układów, które wymagają różnego podejścia i czasami trzeba się nagimnastykować. Tutaj opiszesz jeden sposób, a do kilku pozostałych i tak trzeba będzie szukać.

Co do jądra. Nie znalazło więcej sterowników, tylko więcej jest włączonych do kompilacji na tak zwaną pałę - to znaczy, że niezależnie czy masz jakieś urządzenie czy nie sterownik do niego i tak zostanie zbudowany (na wszelki wypadek) - to samo robi chyba genkernel (nie wiem, nigdy nie używałem, pierwszy raz Gentoo stawiałem jak już miałem ręczną kompilację jądra i zabawę z różnymi sterownikami za sobą).

Co do spisu komend - nie myślałeś aby porobić sobie z tego skrypty?

----------

## Bialy

Moim, nie ukrywam dość skromnym zdaniem  :Wink:  :

Temat, to zwykłe rozważania i powinien trafić do działu Polish OTW

----------

## maxim.251

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 

Udało mi się już zainstalować Gentoo na dwóch laptopach wraz ze środowiskiem. Ja oczywiście na start preferuję Gnome-Light bo ma minimum wszystkiego i doinstalowując co chcę. Chociaż teraz zastanawiam się nad Enlightenment. Bo na innej dystrybucji Bodhi on działa bardzo szybko i sprawnie.

Ale mniejsza o to.

W drugim laptopie miałem problem z kartą wifi, mimo że miałem sterownik skompilowany, załadowany do pamięci, a komenda "iwconfig" pokazywała mi że karta działa, za hiny ludowe nie mogłem nawiązać żadnego połączenia. Nawet wyszukiwanie sieci nie działało. 

 I zwracało mi że urządzenie nie wspiera wyszukiwania.

 Siedziałem w Googlach chyba 3 dni do momentu aż rozpracowałem problem. Również w haandbook nie było o tym wspomniane. A na innych stronach poświęconych temu zagadnieniu, były podane przykłady z wadliwym oprogramowaniem i proponowali instalować zewnętrzne sterowniki. Co w moim przypadku i tak nie pomogło.

 Na końcu gdy sposobem prób i błędów okazało się że trzeba było zainstalować sobie "Linux-firmware" bo sterownik karty nie miał wbudowanych zabezpieczeń, czy coś w tym stylu, i instalacja tego pakietu bardzo pomogła. Teraz działa jak ta lala!  :Very Happy: 

Szukając na forum mnustwo ludzi spotykało się z tym problemem, i mimo pomocy osób trzecich mieli problemy by uruchomić poprawne działanie karty.

Wydaje mi się że "Linux-firmware" jest cenną wskazówką dla tych którzy natrafią na problem z kartą wifi.

----------

## Bialy

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się że "Linux-firmware" jest cenną wskazówką dla tych którzy natrafią na problem z kartą wifi.

 Oczywiście, tym bardziej, że 

```
dmesg
```

 krzyczy, że brakuje mu firmware...

PS. zainstaluj sobie jakiś słownik do przeglądarki.

----------

## maxim.251

Aj, przepraszam najmocniej za błędy, ale chyba słownik nie daje rady skoro wciąż są błędy....

Lub przez moją nieuwagę, taka możliwość też jest.

 Do FireWire to nie wszyscy o tym wiedzą, a nigdzie, gdzie ja szukałem nie było o tym najmniejszej wzmianki. Więc będę się cieszył jeśli na tym forum, na moim poście ktoś skorzysta z tych informacji

----------

